# 2021 Listening Project - Feb 25



## daco (Jan 5, 2021)

Chopin
Nocturnes, Op 48/1 & Op 48/2
Maurizio Pollini

48/1 was great, I really liked it. 48/2 I'm not sure sure about. I don't think I really "get" it, but upon a second listen it started to come together more. Maybe I'll really love it after a few more listens!

Tchaikovsky
Symphony No. 2
London Symphony Orchestra
Igor Markevitch

I liked the theme in movement 2, and all the thrilling stuff in the 4th movement. But overall this one was just "OK". I liked the 1st Symphony much more.


----------

